# [Solved][Build Kernel Failed]  lib/lib-ksyms.o

## ade05fr

Hi

since version 4.9.x i cannot compile my kernel anymore

i have follow this link:https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=187841 to solve one of my problem but now i have another problem

```

  CC      net/xfrm/xfrm_replay.o

  LD      net/xfrm/built-in.o

  CC      net/compat.o

  CC      net/sysctl_net.o

  LD      net/built-in.o

  CC      lib/lockref.o

  CC      lib/bcd.o

  CC      lib/div64.o

  CC      lib/sort.o

  CC      lib/parser.o

  CC      lib/halfmd4.o

  CC      lib/debug_locks.o

  CC      lib/random32.o

  CC      lib/bust_spinlocks.o

  CC      lib/kasprintf.o

  CC      lib/bitmap.o

  CC      lib/scatterlist.o

  CC      lib/gcd.o

  CC      lib/lcm.o

  CC      lib/list_sort.o

  CC      lib/uuid.o

  CC      lib/flex_array.o

  CC      lib/iov_iter.o

  CC      lib/clz_ctz.o

  CC      lib/bsearch.o

  CC      lib/find_bit.o

  CC      lib/llist.o

  CC      lib/memweight.o

  CC      lib/kfifo.o

  CC      lib/percpu-refcount.o

  CC      lib/percpu_ida.o

  CC      lib/rhashtable.o

  CC      lib/reciprocal_div.o

  CC      lib/once.o

  CC      lib/string_helpers.o

  CC      lib/hexdump.o

  CC      lib/kstrtox.o

  CC      lib/debug_info.o

  CC      lib/iomap.o

  CC      lib/pci_iomap.o

  CC      lib/iomap_copy.o

  CC      lib/devres.o

  CC      lib/check_signature.o

  CC      lib/hweight.o

  CC      lib/interval_tree.o

  CC      lib/assoc_array.o

  CC      lib/bitrev.o

  CC      lib/rational.o

  CC      lib/crc16.o

  CC      lib/crc-t10dif.o

  CC      lib/crc-itu-t.o

  HOSTCC  lib/gen_crc32table

  GEN     lib/crc32table.h

  CC      lib/crc32.o

  CC      lib/genalloc.o

  CC      lib/fonts/fonts.o

  CC      lib/fonts/font_8x8.o

  CC      lib/fonts/font_8x16.o

  LD      lib/fonts/font.o

  LD      lib/fonts/built-in.o

  CC      lib/lz4/lz4_decompress.o

  LD      lib/lz4/built-in.o

  CC      lib/lzo/lzo1x_compress.o

  LD      lib/lzo/lzo_compress.o

  CC      lib/lzo/lzo1x_decompress_safe.o

  LD      lib/lzo/lzo_decompress.o

  LD      lib/lzo/built-in.o

  CC      lib/xz/xz_dec_syms.o

  CC      lib/xz/xz_dec_stream.o

  CC      lib/xz/xz_dec_lzma2.o

  CC      lib/xz/xz_dec_bcj.o

  LD      lib/xz/xz_dec.o

  CC      lib/xz/xz_dec_test.o

  LD      lib/xz/built-in.o

  CC      lib/zlib_deflate/deflate.o

  CC      lib/zlib_deflate/deftree.o

  CC      lib/zlib_deflate/deflate_syms.o

  LD      lib/zlib_deflate/zlib_deflate.o

  LD      lib/zlib_deflate/built-in.o

  CC      lib/zlib_inflate/inffast.o

  CC      lib/zlib_inflate/inflate.o

  CC      lib/zlib_inflate/infutil.o

  CC      lib/zlib_inflate/inftrees.o

  CC      lib/zlib_inflate/inflate_syms.o

  LD      lib/zlib_inflate/zlib_inflate.o

  LD      lib/zlib_inflate/built-in.o

  CC      lib/percpu_counter.o

  CC      lib/swiotlb.o

  CC      lib/iommu-helper.o

  CC      lib/iommu-common.o

  CC      lib/syscall.o

  CC      lib/nlattr.o

  CC      lib/cpu_rmap.o

  CC      lib/dynamic_queue_limits.o

  CC      lib/glob.o

  CC      lib/strncpy_from_user.o

  CC      lib/strnlen_user.o

  CC      lib/net_utils.o

  CC      lib/sg_pool.o

  GEN     lib/oid_registry_data.c

  CC      lib/oid_registry.o

  CC      lib/ucs2_string.o

  CC      lib/sbitmap.o

  CC      lib/argv_split.o

  CC      lib/bug.o

  CC      lib/chacha20.o

  CC      lib/cmdline.o

  CC      lib/cpumask.o

  CC      lib/ctype.o

  CC      lib/dec_and_lock.o

  CC      lib/decompress.o

  CC      lib/decompress_bunzip2.o

  CC      lib/decompress_inflate.o

  CC      lib/decompress_unlz4.o

  CC      lib/decompress_unlzma.o

  CC      lib/decompress_unlzo.o

  CC      lib/decompress_unxz.o

  CC      lib/dma-noop.o

  CC      lib/dump_stack.o

  CC      lib/earlycpio.o

  CC      lib/extable.o

  CC      lib/flex_proportions.o

  CC      lib/idr.o

  CC      lib/int_sqrt.o

  CC      lib/ioremap.o

  CC      lib/irq_regs.o

  CC      lib/is_single_threaded.o

  CC      lib/klist.o

  CC      lib/kobject.o

  CC      lib/kobject_uevent.o

  CC      lib/md5.o

  CC      lib/nmi_backtrace.o

  CC      lib/nodemask.o

  CC      lib/plist.o

  CC      lib/radix-tree.o

  CC      lib/ratelimit.o

  CC      lib/rbtree.o

  CC      lib/seq_buf.o

  CC      lib/sha1.o

  CC      lib/show_mem.o

  CC      lib/string.o

  CC      lib/timerqueue.o

  CC      lib/vsprintf.o

  CC      lib/win_minmax.o

  AR      lib/lib.a

  EXPORTS lib/lib-ksyms.o

ld : erreur interne dans target, à la position /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.27/work/binutils-2.27/gold/parameters.h : 105

make[1]: *** [scripts/Makefile.build:498: lib/lib-ksyms.o] Error 1

make: *** [Makefile:988: lib] Error 2

```

can someone help me ?

thanks

ade05fr

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Kernel 4.9.x have problem with gold linker.

Force package to use GNU linker (with package.env) or try to apply the patch proposed

----------

